# Where are my USB special files?

## gjaffe

I just installed gentoo from the "Packages" cdrom (2005.0) with the 2.6.11-r3 kernel.  I followed the directions for configuring the kernel for usb support, but I can't seem to find any usb special files in /dev.

I want to use jpilot to sync with my Treo 650 via usb.  I thought I should use /dev/ttyUSB1 to link to /dev/pilot, but I don't have anything in /dev that starts with 'ttyUSB'.  Nor do I have a /dev/usb subdirectory.

Can someone please tell me how I can get these special files (or which special file to use)?

Thanks,

Gary

----------

## Sith_Happens

What's the tail end of dmesg look like when you plug it in?

----------

## gjaffe

I get the following output from dmesg when I press the sync button on my Treo.  

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

While the Treo was trying to sync, lsusb said

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0830:0061 Palm, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 047d:102d Kensington

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

I also have a Kinsington usb wheel mouse.

Also, while it's trying to sync, I still don't have a special file in /dev that starts with ttyUSB or a usb subdirectory.

Thanks,

Gary

----------

## Naib

do you have USB tty support compiled for your kernel?

----------

## gjaffe

Good point. 

After recompiling my kernel with USB tty support I get the following from dmesg

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

visor 2-1:1.0: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter detected

usb 2-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB0

usb 2-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB1

which is more than I got before.

But I still don't have /dev/ttyUSB0 or /dev/ttyUSB1 in my /dev directory.

Any other thoughts?

Thanks,

Gary

----------

## Sith_Happens

```
ls -R /dev | grep ttyUSB0
```

?

----------

## Unther

This would be a bit(?, or more) of a hack, but you could write a udev rule to attach the palm to whatever node you like (and know where to find).

----------

## gjaffe

 *Sith_Happens wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ls -R /dev | grep ttyUSB0
> ```
> ...

 

This produces no output.  :Crying or Very sad: 

The kernel seems to be aware of ttyUSB0 and ttyUSB1.  Perhaps if someone could post the major and minor numbers for these 2 special files for kernel-2.6.11, I could try doing a mknod command to create these special files myself.

----------

## gjaffe

 *Unther wrote:*   

> This would be a bit(?, or more) of a hack, but you could write a udev rule to attach the palm to whatever node you like (and know where to find).

 

I tried placing the following line in a file called /etc/udev/rules.d/10-treo.rules and rebooting.  But this had no effect.

KERNEL="ttyUSB[0-9]*",  NAME="tts/USB%n", GROUP="tty", MODE="0600"

----------

## frostschutz

I have the same problem. Just reinstalled Gentoo -- USB devices (printer and scanner) get detected fine by the kernel, but do not turn up in /dev. In my old Gentoo, I had /dev/usb/scanner0 and /dev/usb/printer0 (or lp0, don't remember exactly), in new Gentoo, I don't have *anything* usb in /dev.

Udev is emerged and enabled according to the Gentoo udev guide. Hotplug and Coldplug are both emerged and rc-added and started at boot time. During bootup, they both give me '[OK]' messages.

Any clues what could be wrong? I don't remember doing any special extra configuration for USB devices on my old Gentoo.

EDIT: Following another thread, where udev rules were being ignored, I updated udev to 058. Didn't fix the problem unfortunately.

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## gjaffe

I was new to gentoo, so between this problem and a version problem with gcc which kept me from installing some packages I needed, I finally gave up and tried ubuntu.  My usb hot-sync with my Treo 650 worked with ubuntu, but I had to sync with Kpilot before I could get it to work with anything else.  Perhaps if you try sync'ing with Kpilot you'll have better luck.

----------

## nukem996

Im having the same problem. After writing the Palm rule I get /dev/pilot but it does not work. I do not get /dev/ttyUSB0 /dev/ttyUSB1 /dev/usb/tts/0 /dev/usb/tts/1. This just happened when I switched from devfs to udev yesterday(thats all I changed PDA was working before that), my usb harddrive and printer work fine. Any ideas?

Thanks

nuke

----------

## frostschutz

Tried updating the kernel to 2.6.12, but no luck - no USB devices, and Firewire suddenly causes kernel panics. Back to 2.6.11.12, Firewire works fine (I get the /dev/sda* devices too), but USB is missing.

I played around a bit with the udev commands, and that's what I've got:

```
 # udevinfo -a -p /sys/bus/usb/devices/2-2/

udevinfo starts with the device the node belongs to and then walks up the

device chain, to print for every device found, all possibly useful attributes

in the udev key format.

Only attributes within one device section may be used together in one rule,

to match the device for which the node will be created.

  looking at class device '/sys/bus/usb/devices/2-2':

    SUBSYSTEM=="unknown"

    SYSFS{bConfigurationValue}=="1"

    SYSFS{bDeviceClass}=="ff"

    SYSFS{bDeviceProtocol}=="ff"

    SYSFS{bDeviceSubClass}=="00"

    SYSFS{bMaxPower}=="  2mA"

    SYSFS{bNumConfigurations}=="1"

    SYSFS{bNumInterfaces}==" 1"

    SYSFS{bcdDevice}=="0100"

    SYSFS{bmAttributes}=="c0"

    SYSFS{configuration}==""

    SYSFS{detach_state}=="0"

    SYSFS{devnum}=="2"

    SYSFS{idProduct}=="011d"

    SYSFS{idVendor}=="04b8"

    SYSFS{manufacturer}=="EPSON"

    SYSFS{maxchild}=="0"

    SYSFS{product}=="EPSON Scanner"

    SYSFS{speed}=="12"

    SYSFS{version}==" 1.10"
```

So it seems it sees my USB scanner just fine. The only weird entry I can make out is the SUBSYSTEM=="unknown" one. I expected USB or something similar here. Could that be the problem?

----------

## dsd

usb scanner driver was removed a long time ago. it is now done entirely in userspace via libusb and sane.

----------

## frostschutz

Riiight. Forget I said anything.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tuber

Look in 

```
/dev/tts/USB0

/dev/tts/USB1
```

----------

## nukem996

I dont have /dev/tts :\

----------

## tuber

How long did you wait after hitting the HotSync button before checking for the existence of the files? I noticed that it can take 5 or 10 seconds on my machine.

----------

## nukem996

Ive waited till my Palm errors out and nothing. I always get this in my kernel though

```

[ 1977.243957] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

[ 1977.337189] visor 3-1:1.0: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter detected

[ 1977.338140] usb 3-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB0

[ 1977.339058] usb 3-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB1

[ 2108.155363] usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 3

[ 2108.164144] visor ttyUSB0: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0

[ 2108.180222] visor ttyUSB1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now disconnected from ttyUSB1

[ 2108.187597] visor 3-1:1.0: device disconnected

```

I never see ttyUSB0 or ttyUSB1. Any ideas?

----------

## tuber

Are you checking for the files before or after the Palm times out?

----------

## nukem996

From the second I hit the button till a second after it times out(I check once more after it times out)

----------

## bvcarter

I am having pretty much the same problem.  I have everything set up according to all the docs on the Gentoo site (I think at least) and I get this from dmesg when I hit hotsync (Palm Zire):

```

usb 3-2:  new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

```

It does not create my ttyUSB0 or ttyUSB1 files in /dev.  I looked in /dev/tts, but all that was there was devices 1 to 40.  As far as my rules I have these entries in /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:

```

KERNEL="pilot", NAME="%k", GROUP="uucp"

BUS="usb", SYSFS{product}="Palm Handheld", KERNEL="ttyUSB*", SYMLINK="pilot"

```

I know I am probably doing something wrong in the rules.  I was having difficulty with the rules because the docs were saying to locate the device in /sys, but I was having difficulty finding it.  I was thinking maybe they were not being created.  As you can probably tell, I do not know beans about udev.

----------

## bvcarter

I finally got mine working.  I found some information at gentoo-wiki.org that really helped.  I did not realize there was a kernel module I was missing:

```

Device Drivers --->

     USB Support --->

          USB Serial Converter Support --->

               <M> USB Handspring Visor / Palm m50x / Sony Clie Driver

```

I recompiled with that driver and updated my rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/10-visor.rules:

```

BUS="usb", SYSFS{product}="Palm Handheld", NAME="pilot", OWNER="root", GROUP="usb", MODE="0660"

```

I am now syncing my Palm Zire with my Gentoo Gnome desktop.

----------

## GungHo

Hi,

after doing an upgrade from gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r6 to 2.6.12-r4 I have got the same problem that you describe. But I have seen the visor module when doing a modprobe  :Shocked: . I also looked like all USB related modules were present, another /dev/ttyUSB entry from another device is also present  :Crying or Very sad: . Looks that in my case only my Visor has a prob, but I'll have to do further investigations  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## darcon

I'm also on 2.6.12-r4 and I've got the same problem, although this is my first time setting up palm sync.

```
watch -n 1 modprobe -l
```

 and then hotsync no new modules are loaded so my problem might be different

----------

## GungHo

Hi,

I had another deep look into this prob (as deep as i can do as a non-developer !), but no luck. Maybe somebody who is deeper in this thing can see the prob  :Smile: 

My Box:

```
# uname -a

Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 Sat Jul 23 21:00:48 CEST 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

# qpkg -v -I gcc

sys-devel/gcc-3.3.5-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.11-r4

# qpkg -v -I glibc

sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5

```

Before first Hotsync (no visor module loaded, but the rest of the USB stack which is needed !):

```
# lsmod | grep ^[uv][ish][bcs]

usbserial              26024  1 ftdi_sio

usb_storage            30404  0

uhci_hcd               29776  0 

usbcore               106908  5 ftdi_sio,usbserial,usb_storage,uhci_hcd

```

While trying to do a Hotsync doing a 'tail -f /var/log/messages':

```
Jul 31 10:17:46 usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

Jul 31 10:17:46 usb 2-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS: port 1, is for Generic use

Jul 31 10:17:46 usb 2-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS: port 2, is for HotSync use

Jul 31 10:17:46 usb 2-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS: Number of ports: 2

Jul 31 10:17:46 visor 2-1:1.0: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter detected

Jul 31 10:17:46 usb 2-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB1

Jul 31 10:17:46 usb 2-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB2

```

While trying to do a Hotsync doing a 'find /dev -name "*USB*" -exec ls -l {} \;':

```
# find /dev -name "*USB*" -exec ls -l {} \;

crw-rw----  1 root root 188, 0 Jul 31 09:31 /dev/ttyUSB0

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 54 Jul 31 09:31 /dev/.udevdb/class@tty@ttyUSB0
```

After the Visor times out seen in /var/log/messages

```
Jul 31 10:17:51 usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 4

Jul 31 10:17:51 visor ttyUSB1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now disconnected from ttyUSB1

Jul 31 10:17:51 visor ttyUSB2: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now disconnected from ttyUSB2

Jul 31 10:17:51 visor 2-1:1.0: device disconnected
```

But the visor module is present, so it's loaded by Hotplug/udev

```
# lsmod | grep ^[uv][ish][bcs]

visor                  17548  0

usbserial              26024  2 visor,ftdi_sio

usb_storage            30404  0

uhci_hcd               29776  0

usbcore               106908  6 visor,ftdi_sio,usbserial,usb_storage,uhci_hcd
```

But no luck doing a Hotsync, neither by using /dev/ttyUSB1 nor /dev/ttyUSB2. No wonder, they are not generated  :Sad: . The /dev/ttyUSB0 device belongs to another USB gadget, is functional and is generated by the ftdi_sio module

In the moment  I tried to look wether 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 is the most recent stable 2.6.12 kernel, but http://packages.gentoo.org/ seems to be down  :Sad: 

Any Hints ? More info needed ?!

----------

## GungHo

Hi again,

for the sake of this prob I have built a vanilla 2.6.12.3 kernel. The same prob. So the prob seems to be in the vanilla kernel, not creeping in gentoo-sources with one of gentoos own patches  :Smile:  !

----------

## uglyman

 *tuber wrote:*   

> Look in 
> 
> ```
> /dev/tts/USB0
> 
> ...

 

this solved my problem thanks! (btw I was not syncing a pda but trying to open a terminal to an NSLU2)

----------

## GungHo

Hi,

in the moment I did another test with kernel

```
# uname -a

Linux BlackHole 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 #1 Mon Aug 29 07:57:32 CEST 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

but again no luck  :Sad: 

```
# ls -l /dev/ttyUSB* /dev/vis* /dev/pil* /dev/pal* /dev/tts/US*

ls: /dev/vis*: No such file or directory

ls: /dev/pil*: No such file or directory

ls: /dev/pal*: No such file or directory

ls: /dev/tts/US*: No such file or directory

crw-rw----  1 root root 188, 0 Aug 29 20:01 /dev/ttyUSB0

```

The /dev/ttyUSB0 devicenode belongs to anther gadget. My whole box works without a prob, when I boot a 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 kernel, this was the last one with which it worked  :Sad: 

----------

## GungHo

Hi,

after another update to 

```

qpkg -v -I gentoo

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r10
```

and

```

qpkg -v -I udev  

sys-fs/udev-068
```

in a first attempt syncing my USB attached Visor looks well   :Very Happy:  . But the udev release hasn't mattered in the past, so I believe the kernelupdate did the job

Yeah   :Cool: 

Happy Hunting

----------

## kgraehl

having the same problem with linux-2.6.13-gentoo-r3 and udev version 068

specifically:

```

visor 2-9:1.0: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter detected

usb 2-9: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB0

usb 2-9: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB1

```

but /dev/ttyUSB* doesn't exist

trying a kernel update now

----------

## kgraehl

hmm after some more searching around i tried this (from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-272309-highlight-ttyusb0.html

```

mknod /dev/ttyUSB0 c 188 0

mknod /dev/ttyUSB1 c 188 1

```

and now i can sync.

----------

